# Is it wrong if my fursona background relfects my real life?



## siriuswolff (Jun 15, 2013)

For me and him we have both gone through alot of the same struggles in his back story not all are identical but more idealized to the way i wish my life would of gone and things i would have done. So is it weird to have your back story mirror your real life? I mean the attitude and demeanor are very similar just with a few changes that i'd like to make in myself IRL. So he is my fantasy/ideal self.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

No. Nothings wrong. Why do you think something is wrong? I like these kinda backgrounds.


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

No. And it's your 'sona, do what you want with it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

No.


----------



## F A N G (Jun 15, 2013)

No.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope. I dare say a healthy 3/4 of fursonas reflect their owner in some way


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't even have a fursona and my answer is no.
Seriously, it can be whatever you want.

I would think it'd be normal to add in things from your personal life to your fursona. It makes sense.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nope. I dare say a healthy 3/4 of fursonas reflect their owner in some way


I'm totally a waffle ambassador irl.

See?


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha i know i was just wondering if it was strange or if more people actually were like that. I'm proud of myself/sona  thank you for the replies.


----------



## Shananay (Jun 15, 2013)

My fursona doesn't take after me... I'm a guy and my fursona is a girl for starters...


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

Considering all of my characters make up me as a person, I don't find it weird at all, personally.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 15, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with that jase reflects me and max is going to be more like my prankster side


----------



## Zenia (Jun 15, 2013)

Personally, I think it is weird when people make up fantastical backgrounds for their fursonas instead of using their real life backgrounds.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Personally, I think it is weird when people make up fantastical backgrounds for their fursonas instead of using their real life backgrounds.


Cuz its fun.

I have the imagination of a 6 year old on LSD


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Fursonas are best when they reflect the people that make them. c:


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Fursonas are best when they reflect the people that make them. c:



So what's "hybrid, experimental" reflect about you, then?


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 23, 2013)

In all honesty, I feel that fursonas are supposed to be relateable to the person creating them. My fursona imbodies parts of me that I already am, and a few that I want to aquire, so I feel a deep connection with the character I've made. In that same way, perhaps your fursona's background helps you to connect more to them.

I agree with Falaffel, I really like it when these kinds of fursonas turn up.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 23, 2013)

At the end of the day it's your fursona.
Do what you want, whatever makes you feel comfortable, and (pardon my french)
Fuck everyone else.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 23, 2013)

I must agree with everyone. My fursona very much is me to the greatest extent. He however is not afriad to speak out like the human me is.


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I have a lot more fun coming up with fantastical background stories for my characters. Any time I try to just give one a straight up "ooc mirror", it feels boring and impossible to RP with. 

I love my life, am happy physically and emotionally, and am content with everything. I don't have lofty goals. There are no traits to assign to my fursonas that I wouldn't integrate into my own real life personality. Basically if I was written down as a written character, my major story arc would be complete. 

It feels like there's little room for character growth in an rp scenario if I based it purely on my own life. Also, it dims the escapism aspect personally if a character is "me, but better". Is either way wrong? Not at all. It's just my preference.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

My fursona is basically me, only more huggable. I designed him to be the 'ideal' me. Whilst doing this I accidentally ended up making the 'me' me. I then realised i'm actually pretty damn happy with who I am.... I just want more hugs.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 25, 2013)

Many "fursonas" are essentially mirror versions of their creator, it's kind of an inevitability since the character is supposed to be you. Of course this is why I hate fursonas in general but there's nothing necessarily wrong with it.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 25, 2013)

My fursona is just what i visually/physically want to look like/be. Not a seperate character, just me as something else.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 26, 2013)

A few of the characters I have created for my stories have a little bit of myself in each of them. It makes perfect sense to do that, in my opinion and makes writing much more enjoyable and easier as well.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

No I don't personally think it should matter. Mine mirrors my life almost to the letter but with some changes like irl I only know how to play some chords on the guitar while my sona is Jimi f-ing Hendrix.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

My sona is like that...he's the me that I want to be. Similar back story, similar dreams, more confidence, etc.By the way, I'm FDF too!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 11, 2013)

No, make him as like you or unlike you as possible. We have way too many people going on ego trips with their fursonas, myself included. So go ahead and make him be whoever you want to be- I don't think we'd want to hear the story of yet another college-attending gay red fox because we're already inundated


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Fuck your similar-to-your-own back stories. 
You guy are lame. 
Creativity is fun.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Fuck your similar-to-your-own back stories.
> You guy are lame.
> Creativity is fun.



I don't have an interesting backstory... 
I'm sorry. D:>


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 11, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I don't have an interesting backstory...
> I'm sorry. D:>



It's not about you, it's about your fursona. Without making him a Gary Stu, I think you could give him an interesting backstory.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Fuck your similar-to-your-own back stories.
> You guy are lame.
> Creativity is fun.



It is fun but your fursona is meant to be whatever you feel is right and most closely represents you or your place in the fandom...so if you want to make him like you there's value in how personal that is too. Besides...both of my fursonas are me but no one has ever accused them of being boring. 

Don't just label them Mary sues or Gary stus, that's not quite fair with a character that meant to be personal.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> It is fun but your fursona is meant to be whatever you feel is right and most closely represents you or your place in the fandom...so if you want to make him like you there's value in how personal that is too. Besides...both of my fursonas are me but no one has ever accused them of being boring.
> 
> Don't just label them Mary sues or Gary stus, that's not quite fair with a character that meant to be personal.


I wasn't being serious :3
usually when I straight out say "fuck you" I'm not being serious. 
Hell, I'm never serious.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

I must say, I didn't even think of fursonas or worry about them til I came here.. 
I want one now..


----------



## Ristray (Jul 12, 2013)

I am Ristray and Ristray is me. I figure that's what a fursona would mainly be, yourself but as an animal of some sort. Not to say other's can't do their thing of course but this is what I enjoy. That being said, I've noticed I'm pretty terrible at roleplaying her because.. well every decision is what I would do and that's not a good thing.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jul 12, 2013)

Like others have said, mine is also essentially a representation of me.  He isn't exactly special and doesn't stick out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes. It's a horrible crime against humanity. You will pay for your sins, heretic.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Not dat I know of o.o


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 10, 2019)

We have some similarities.  Hers has been far more dramatic and adventurous than mine, but we also have a lot of the same fears.  Our past experiences have also made us a bit reserved and even self-conscious.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Nope, based on two events I created 4 fursonas out of the blue
> My Oc's are designed basing on my own characteristics and some others, which aren't important for the main subject
> In other words, Nope, it's aiight
> It gives more soul to the story


This thread is from like, 2013.
Correct me if I'm wrong and the rules have changed, but I don't think gravedigging is allowed on these forums?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> This thread is from like, 2013.
> Correct me if I'm wrong and the rules have changed, but I don't think gravedigging is allowed on these forums?


Well, written on the site as a rule is a thing
Written on law as a crime is other
Prove me wrong


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> This thread is from like, 2013.
> Correct me if I'm wrong and the rules have changed, but I don't think gravedigging is allowed on these forums?


Gasp, you don't know the rules?
*pulls out ban hammer*



No-fur-ther said:


> Well, written on the site as a rule is a thing
> Written on law as a crime is other
> Prove me wrong


Man, you're about to give me a heart attack with these necros.
Don't be an ass, take a moment and read the thread before posting.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Gasp, you don't know the rules?
> *pulls out ban hammer*
> 
> 
> ...


I did read the thread 
And it says 
"is it wrong if my fursona's background reflects has facts of my life"
Surprised to say that I answered the question accordingly 
Don't dare to call me an ass for participating in an old conversation and ignoring a not really justified rule


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I did read the thread
> And it says
> "is it wrong if my fursona's background reflects has facts of my life"
> Surprised to say that I answered the question accordingly
> Don't dare to call me an ass for participating in an old conversation and ignoring a not really justified rule












Oh and here's the last posted one.




If you don't want me to call you an ass, don't act like a smartass to people and stop necroing stuff.
Until you stop acting like a smartass, I'm going to call you an ass, especially when you try and defend yourself by saying you were participating in a 6 year old thread.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> View attachment 70684
> View attachment 70687
> View attachment 70685
> View attachment 70686
> ...


I find it very difficult to understand then why these threads are still available for someone to read and comment 
But instead of monthly checking their death and assuring their locking or even deletion 
You've decided to create an annoying rule to prohibit free expression on them
And I'm the smart-ass?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I find it very difficult to understand then why these threads are still available for someone to read and comment
> But instead of monthly checking their death and assuring their locking or even deletion
> You've decided to create an annoying rule to prohibit free expression on them
> And I'm the smart-ass?


Common sense is supposed to be the reason why they don't have an autolocker, because they'd expect you to know it's a 6 year old thread.
There is nothing that prohibits your free expression. That's why we have a button that let's you create a thread; And no one wants a notification from a 6 year old thread.

Plus I fear that if this forums add an auto locker it'll have a heart attack.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Common sense is supposed to be the reason why they don't have an autolocker, because they'd expect you to know it's a 6 year old thread.
> There is nothing that prohibits your free expression. That's why we have a button that let's you create a thread; And no one wants a notification from a 6 year old thread.
> 
> Plus I fear that if this forums add an auto locker it'll have a heart attack.


Welp gentleman, ease your heart.. 
But do a favor to both of you and I 
And never judge my common sense or my person without knowing who I am


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Welp gentleman, ease your heart..
> But do a favor to both of you and I
> And never judge my common sense or my person without knowing who I am


I was just bored and found this to give my actual thoughts on the subject 
If that ever becomes wrong 
Than you have no right to make a single judgment


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Welp gentleman, ease your heart..
> But do a favor to both of you and I
> And never judge my common sense or my person without knowing who I am


So far I see you as a necroer who was a smartass to another user. (Yes, another user. Not just me.)
Feel free to try and change that though, I'd rather not have someone else I dislike on the forums.



No-fur-ther said:


> I was just bored and found this to give my actual thoughts on the subject
> If that ever becomes wrong
> Than you have no right to make a single judgment


It becomes wrong if it's several years late and you purposely ignore the fact it's a rule.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> So far I see you as a necroer who was a smartass to another user. (Yes, another user. Not just me.)
> Feel free to try and change that though, I'd rather not have someone else I dislike on the forums.
> Who is that other user?
> 
> It becomes wrong if it's several years late and you purposely ignore the fact it's a rule.


(a stupid rule though)


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> So far I see you as a necroer who was a smartass to another user. (Yes, another user. Not just me.)
> Feel free to try and change that though, I'd rather not have someone else I dislike on the forums.
> 
> 
> It becomes wrong if it's several years late and you purposely ignore the fact it's a rule.


I am interested to know who that other user is


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> So far I see you as a necroer who was a smartass to another user. (Yes, another user. Not just me.)


I can second that, you do have a tendency of playing the smartass, especially in forum games. Sadly not limited to them.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I can second that, you do have a tendency of playing the smartass, especially in forum games. Sadly not limited to them.


You are that user??
Pfft, alright, but I will disagree as you know well


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I can second that, you do have a tendency of playing the smartass, especially in forum games. Sadly not limited to them.


And 
Where did I play the smartass at specifically??


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

I come back from helping people in a L4D2 Expert game to this?



No-fur-ther said:


> (a stupid rule though)


If you are not happy with the forum's rules, you are welcome to leave.
By signing up and using your account you are agreeing to those rules.



No-fur-ther said:


> I am interested to know who that other user is


Nyro, y'know the guy who was trying to point it out without a fuss?
Mind you, that was only for this thread, plenty of other times.



No-fur-ther said:


> You are that user??
> Pfft, alright, but I will disagree as you know well


No. But if that person has come to this thread to agree on my statement about you, it doesn't paint you in good light.
Especially when you say you disagree... I guess no point helping since you're blind to it.



No-fur-ther said:


> And
> Where did I play the smartass at specifically??


Do *YOURSELF *a favor and look at your own comments in those forum games.
Even I called out your shit for being such a buzzkill in the slave forum game.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I come back from helping people in a L4D2 Expert game to this?
> 
> 
> If you are not happy with the forum's rules, you are welcome to leave.
> ...


Now you are seriously making me angry....whatever...I will talk with Nyro about it
Blind?? Oh I am not, The way people paint me affects me, I admit, but I pursue to see what I can do to change that
You called out my "bullshit" on the slave game??
Link it up to me, I want to see that


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Do *YOURSELF *a favor and look at your own comments in those forum games.
> Even I called out your shit for being such a buzzkill in the slave forum game.



Seconding both Clumsy Witch and Smexy here.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Seconding both Clumsy Witch and Smexy here.


Alright....What is your problem with me you too?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Alright....What is your problem with me you too?



Nothing directly, i merely observed your behaviour.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Nothing directly, i merely observed your behaviour.


mind me asking you what's wrong with it?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Now you are seriously making me angry....whatever...I will talk with Nyro about it
> Blind?? Oh I am not, The way people paint me affects me, I admit, but I pursue to see what I can do to change that
> You called out my "bullshit" on the slave game??
> Link it up to me, I want to see that


This is now just you ranting and getting mad over the truth, especially when other forum users come forward about it.
If you let people affect you in a way that causes you to look AND act like an ass to people, then you have no one to blame but yourself.

I was tempted to just say "Go get it yourself", but I may as well drive the point in, I'm not sugar coating you.
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/you-own-the-person-above-you-for-a-day.1527871/page-54







The point of the thread was that the user above you OWNs you, yes I mistook it and said slave in this thread, but was your comment really necessary? 
It made you look like a complete ass, hence why I purposely avoided commenting with you being above, because I want someone who'd actually take a joke.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> This is now just you ranting and getting mad over the truth, especially when other forum users come forward about it.
> If you let people affect you in a way that causes you to look AND act like an ass to people, then you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> I was tempted to just say "Go get it yourself", but I may as well drive the point in, I'm not sugar coating you.
> ...


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow...........so....let's see
I basically acted like I would....I simply gave you a lesson and refused to obey you, told you to get some manners and shoved a turnip down your throat
So......being that said, you get mad and "call my bullshit" out
Bro.........I am sorry, I didn't act accorded to the rules of the thread in question, I was independent on my actions and gave you a cold scold
this apology is sincere although it sounds horrible


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow...........so....let's see
> I basically acted like I would....I simply gave you a lesson and refused to obey you, told you to get some manners and shoved a turnip down your throat
> So......being that said, you get mad and "call my bullshit" out
> Bro.........I am sorry, I didn't act accorded to the rules of the thread in question, I was independent on my actions and gave you a cold scold
> this apology is sincere although it sounds horrible



NEXT
I care about other people's opinions, which is fair
I give mine as well
I am not perfect, noone is
But...........If you dare to say that problem is mine and mine only and I can't blame nobody
Uhm....don't get me wrong, but you are wrong
CALM DOWN CALM DOWN
I'm not finished, My behavior has nothing to do with nobody on the site, online in general
The way I feel goes beyond, but for me to actually see those flaws, I attend to know everybody's opinion
Just to conclude, I am not mad at you
It's ok for you to misjudge me, I won't really keep talking about this subject, for me 
I just wanna pass this shit out to the side and prove you that I am not an ass, smart ass, you name it
May we start again?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow...........so....let's see
> I basically acted like I would....I simply gave you a lesson and refused to obey you, told you to get some manners and shoved a turnip down your throat
> So......being that said, you get mad and "call my bullshit" out
> Bro.........I am sorry, I didn't act accorded to the rules of the thread in question, I was independent on my actions and gave you a cold scold
> this apology is sincere although it sounds horrible


Yes, I called your bullshit out of being a buzzkill, I didn't want to mention you were being an ass, I mean why start something there?
If you can't see how much of an ass you were being in that image, I worry for ya.

Also, instead of actually typing and making it sound like you care you give the most asshole response? Huh, whatever then.



No-fur-ther said:


> NEXT
> I care about other people's opinions, which is fair
> I give mine as well
> I am not perfect, noone is
> ...


Yes, it's my fault you necro'd.
It's my fault you're an asshole to people.

My bad, how dare I allow you to have self control, I should tie you up and write for you, here let me start.



No-fur-ther said:


> I just want to say I apologize @ClumsyWitch and @ConorHyena for doing what I did to appear like an ass.
> I hope you can forgive me?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> NEXT
> I care about other people's opinions, which is fair
> I give mine as well
> I am not perfect, noone is
> ...


yo @ClumsyWitch 
This goes for you too, you know more than other people, includin dear ones for me
I am decided to change your views too


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Yes, I called your bullshit out of being a buzzkill, I didn't want to mention you were being an ass, I mean why start something there?
> If you can't see how much of an ass you were being in that image, I worry for ya.
> 
> Also, instead of actually typing and making it sound like you care you give the most asshole response? Huh, whatever then.
> ...


READ. THE WHOLE. MESSAGE. please


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Yes, I called your bullshit out of being a buzzkill, I didn't want to mention you were being an ass, I mean why start something there?
> If you can't see how much of an ass you were being in that image, I worry for ya.
> 
> Also, instead of actually typing and making it sound like you care you give the most asshole response? Huh, whatever then.
> ...


:\ I am still willing to make it up with you though OwO


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> :\ I am still willing to make it up with you though OwO


Side note, This is being the best part of my day actually


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Sep 11, 2019)

Uhhh....can we stop the arguing or take it somewhere else please? Its making me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> Uhhh....can we stop the arguing or take it somewhere else please? Its making me a little uncomfortable.


For me there's no arguing left
I already dropped it


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> READ. THE WHOLE. MESSAGE. please


Well, you posted it as that and THEN edited it. Quite hard to read it.



No-fur-ther said:


> CALM DOWN CALM DOWN
> I'm not finished, My behavior has nothing to do with nobody on the site, online in general
> The way I feel goes beyond, but for me to actually see those flaws, I attend to know everybody's opinion
> Just to conclude, I am not mad at you
> ...


"Misjudge" I hate to carry it on, but the sake of pointing it out and ONLY to point it out, two users came in to agree with my point about you.
If they "misjudged" then your way of commenting comes off as different as you make them out to be, mind you that's a common problem online.



No-fur-ther said:


> :\ I am still willing to make it up with you though OwO


You can start by not looking like an ass to peeps and necroing.

I honestly can't put that in any other way without sounding passive aggressive... So try not to take THAT as me being aggressive.




A.random.foxxo said:


> Uhhh....can we stop the arguing or take it somewhere else please? Its making me a little uncomfortable.


Apologize good sir.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> You can start by not looking like an ass to peeps and necroing.


I wish I could decompress this better you know


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Sep 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Well, you posted it as that and THEN edited it. Quite hard to read it.
> 
> 
> "Misjudge" I hate to carry it on, but the sake of pointing it out and ONLY to point it out, two users came in to agree with my point about you.
> ...


:/


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> :/


yo @ConorHyena 
Let's have a conversation in private shall we?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> yo @ConorHyena
> Let's have a conversation in private shall we?



I'm not really having a conversation - I merely agreed with Smexy and Clumsy Witch on their findings. If you so wish tho, my PMs are open.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 11, 2019)

I mean your fursona is meant to represent you. So no not really. For me I like to have my fursona's story be exactly like mine. Because Riot is me and I am Riot.

Maybe I'll make a thing where I make him his own character entirely with his own backstory. But as of rn he is entirely me and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm not really having a conversation - I merely agreed with Smexy and Clumsy Witch on their findings. If you so wish tho, my PMs are open.


So are mine


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I mean your fursona is meant to represent you. So no not really. For me I like to have my fursona's story be exactly like mine. Because Riot is me and I am Riot.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a thing where I make him his own character entirely with his own backstory. But as of rn he is entirely me and there is nothing wrong with that.


Raffles
Thank you.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Raffles
> Thank you.



No problem.

Just keeping it simple and blunt.


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm not really having a conversation - I merely agreed with Smexy and Clumsy Witch on their findings. If you so wish tho, my PMs are open.


You can count me in that camp too.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> You can count me in that camp too.


I was wondering when you were going to appear honestly
How are you?


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I was wondering when you were going to appear honestly
> How are you?


Was fine, until I had to see you harassing people again.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> Was fine, until I had to see you harassing people again.


I harassed none
I was just defending myself, you really got a problem with me don't you?
Besides the situation was solved.


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I harassed none
> I was just defending myself, you really got a problem with me don't you?
> Besides the situation was solved.


Just tired of seeing you make other people uncomfortable or miserable for your own enjoyment


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2019)

I wouldn't consider it wrong if it reflects your life.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> Just tired of seeing you make other people uncomfortable or miserable for your own enjoyment


I enjoy nothing of it
Besides, I was the one feeling miserable and uncomfortable first..nobody is a saint, not even you
But I admit I'm at fault for reviving this thread to share my opinion, and now I've had to deal with people who don't like my behavior, therefore I gotta "assert" it


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I enjoy nothing of it
> Besides, I was the feeling miserable and uncomfortable first..nobody is a saint, not even you
> But I admit I'm at fault for reviving this thread to share my opinion, and now I've had to deal with people who don't like my behavior, therefore I gotta "assert" it


As opposed to apologizing, accepting your flaws and improving on them? How mature of you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I enjoy nothing of it
> Besides, I was the feeling miserable and uncomfortable first..nobody is a saint, not even you
> But I admit I'm at fault for reviving this thread to share my opinion, and now I've had to deal with people who don't like my behavior, therefore I gotta "assert" it


I told you necroing threads is taboo on the forums...


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> As opposed to apologizing, accepting your flaws and improving on them? How mature of you.


Accepting my flaws and improving myself, yes
Apologizing, that goes differently depending on the situation, that's all I will tell you


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I told you necroing threads is taboo on the forums...


I DON'T SEE WHY..
hmrhm..anyways, This situation was closed already


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I DON'T SEE WHY..
> hmrhm..anyways, This situation was closed already



Okay... people wouldn't have made such a big deal about it if it was just necroing things. It is not though, you're always trying to one up people and talk about how your sona would beat them to a pulp, or talking about violently gutting other people or fighting them constantly in game threads. You'd think there'd be a point were you'd stop and just let people have fun, but apparently they are just excuses to flex on somebody trying to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> Okay... people wouldn't have made such a big deal about it if it was just necroing things. You're always trying to one up people and talk about how your sona would beat them to a pulp, or talking about violently gutting other people or fighting them constantly in game threads. You'd think there'd be a point were you'd stop and just let people have fun, but apparently they are just excuses to flex on somebody trying to enjoy themselves.


Let me excuse one more time then
Since you can't get over it..........My fursonas have things doing with me
I relate to them, but...........they were not born all powerful
If you want to discuss their behavior
My dm's are open bro, I can show you their whole story
You can read it. Go ahead..
But, if you wanna discuss my behavior, don't pull the game thread in here with me, I am not in the mood
But lemme tell you, they are more than you think, just As I am
they've got great attributes that have absolutely nothing to do with strength or power, it's heart and the mind that created them had that in count
And I've got a conscience like you, I know well that "showing off" my OC is a big dick move, but, I just got excited at those moments and went too far
but like I said, one thing are my fursonas, the other thing is me, the one who created them


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let me excuse one more time then
> Since you can't get over it..........My fursonas have things doing with me
> I relate to them, but...........they were not born all powerful
> If you want to discuss their behavior
> ...


Could we please stop being mad at eachother??
I ain't beefin with you or nobody, never been a fan of that, can we clear this whole situation up and try to be friends instead of attacking ourselves over a fursona argument?


----------



## SerialHowler (Sep 11, 2019)

I am genuinely trying to explain to you why people don't like being around you. I am being objective as possible, so I'm not really holding it against you.



No-fur-ther said:


> And I've got a conscience like you, I know well that "showing off" my OC is a big dick move, but, I just got excited at those moments and went too far
> but like I said, one thing are my fursonas, the other thing is me, the one who created them



You seem self aware enough to know people don't really give a shit or want to be involved in that, so uh stop doing it?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

SerialHowler said:


> I am genuinely trying to explain to you why people don't like being around you. I am being objective as possible, so I'm not really holding it against you.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem self aware enough to know people don't really give a shit or want to be involved in that, so uh stop doing it?


Meh, I just involved two of them 
I can always switch to the other two


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Meh, I just involved two of them
> I can always switch to the other two


I hate to be so childish whenever I get putted down...
Guess it's a price to pay


----------



## Scrydan (Sep 11, 2019)

This thread is being locked because of very blatant necro.


----------

